# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này Didau sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một chương trình tour mới, được các bạn thích du lịch và đam mê nhiếp ảnh, cả Tây lẫn Ta đều yêu thích  :Big Grin: . Đó là Tour chụp ảnh (photo tour). Tour được thiết kế để các bạn có thời gian chụp ảnh, ghi lại những khoảng cảnh đẹp về phong cảnh, con người và cuộc sống của địa phương các bạn đi qua. Nhiều công ty lữ hành mời cả nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên nghiệp đi theo đoàn để hướng dẫn cho các bạn trong đoàn về kỹ thuật và nghệ thuật chụp ảnh. 

Các tỉnh ở Tây Bắc như Lào Cai, Tuyên Quang, Mộc Châu, Hà Giang thường được chọn vì có phong cảnh núi non hùng vĩ và vùng biển của các tỉnh duyên hải miền trung, đặc biệt là vùng biển của tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Mùa hè này thử tham gia một chương trình Photo tour tại Tuyên Quang để thỏa thích hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, hòa nhập vào cuộc sống đời thường của người dân bản xứ và luyện tập kỹ năng chụp ảnh của mình xem sao  :Wink: 


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Hà Nôi - Vĩnh Yên - Sơn Nam - Sơn Dương - Nông Tiến - Na Hang - Chiêm Hóa*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.090.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách.(Áp dụng cho nhóm từ 10 khách)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: 25/05/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí vào cửa chụp hình (nếu có), tắm khoáng và chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Trần Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Hoặc chúng ta cũng có thể rủ bạn bè và tự thực hiện những chuyến đi “săn bắt” nghệ thuật của riêng mình. Lại có thể chủ động về thời gian để đến vào lúc cảnh đẹp nhất của từng vùng: mùa lúa trổ bông, mùa hoa cải, hoa dã quỳ,…
Với những khuyến mãi, chương trình tour mới đáp ứng nhu cầu sẽ giúp cho những chuyến du lịch của chúng ta dễ dàng hơn. Didau luôn mong muốn những gì mà chúng mình đang làm chia sẻ thông tin, kinh nghiệm, sẽ truyền cảm hứng để các bạn có thể tự tin hơn, đi du lịch nhiều hơn  :Smile:

----------

